# Railblaza Rod holders How Strong are they?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I looking at puting some on my yak but am interested as to how strong they are and how much they twist when struck buy a fish?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No idea Nick, but hoping for an answer too. I am thinking of fitting some, with 15 cm extender tubes, to get the reels up away from splashing.

1. https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1

2. https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1

3. https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1

Be good if Railblaza could guarantee the structural integrity of this system, but I'm assuming that they have done their R & D and all is good. It would most likely come back to the mounting point in the deck of the yak, which is where a failure would most likely occur. To my mind, that means spreading the forces over a much bigger area than the starport base area (which is considerably smaller than the equivalent Scotty mount area). So chopping board/mudguard washers *underplating* will be the GO.

It also comes back to checking your drag setting to be no more than 1/3 breaking strain of the line.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

The star port is stronger than the fiber glass check this out 




I want to mount them in front of the foot wells so I will be re-enforcing the the deck where they will be mounted but am more concerned with them twisting under strain and snaping. I cant find anyone that has posted anything like that on the interweb so maybe they are fine.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

They seem pretty strong to me, at least as strong as the scotty ones.
Here is a link to some fitting options but the backing plate and big washers are good for peace of mind.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've noticed no flexing in the rod holder. I've seen the deck of the kayak flex before the rod holder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers camel that's what I wanted to hear. I will show my install affter I have finished it next week


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

mingle said:


> My only concern with them is that the little slide 'button' that keeps the various mounts locked
> into the startport seems susceptible to jamming, making it difficult to unlock.
> 
> Not sure if it's sand getting in there, or salt.
> ...


sounds like sand more than salt but that is a concern with where I fish :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

They can be a bit tight. I wonder if a silicon lubricant would help.
If they are tight and you have cold fingers it can be pretty tricky.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> They can be a bit tight. I wonder if a silicon lubricant would help.
> If they are tight and you have cold fingers it can be pretty tricky.


Spot on kerry. I bought *CRC 801 silicone lubricant* for the AI, and that seems to be good so far (limited trial on the Barracuda, but good on the AI). It's expensive compared to common silicon brands, but I'll stick to that for the moment.

trev


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > They can be a bit tight. I wonder if a silicon lubricant would help.
> ...


I've found inox keeps them pretty slick.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

camel said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


why would one use inox on plastic? surely there are cheaper alternatives. I installed my railblaza rod holders using side mounted star ports. Reefed on them pretty hard to simulate a massive catch. used the bolts and washers and they hold up. luv em!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

millonario said:


> why would one use inox on plastic? surely there are cheaper alternatives.


I'm already using it on my rods, reels and gear. A quick half second squirt as part of my regular maintenance is hardly going to break the bank.

Anyway, it works as would most sprays, and makes the operation of the slide lock improve 100%. 
Just use what ever lube spray you have on hand. But for myself I can't see the point of having multiple cans in the back of my car just to save a few cents.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

The only worry with the railblazer stuff is that there are only two screw-holes for mounting. Otherwise I've never heard any complaints.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

camel said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > why would one use inox on plastic? surely there are cheaper alternatives.
> ...


Fair cop mate. It IS great stuff I admit. I might use a $2 spray lube from autoco tho. cos I AM a tightarse! :lol: spending all my coin on waterproof/winter gear at the mo.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

millonario said:


> :lol: spending all my coin on waterproof/winter gear at the mo.


Brrrrrr Canberra, I can understand why. Your a braver man than me. 
I'm flat out getting out at all. Winters barely started and I'm looking forward to summer.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

camel said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: spending all my coin on waterproof/winter gear at the mo.
> ...


Ha! Ha! Tell me about it. I refuse to get out on the water till I have my Frogg Toggs. might have to stick to the shoreline. For another couple of days...


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I would say that they are strong enough for the designated purpose...if they werent, we would have heard about it on here....


----------

